# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  "Quick, Draw!" AI Experiment, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

quickdraw.withgoogle.com

aiexperiments.withgoogle.com/quick-draw

See also:

AutoDraw, web-based tool that uses machine learning to turn your hamfisted doodling into art

----------


## Airicist

A.I. Experiments: Quick, Draw!

Published on Nov 15, 2016




> This is a game built with machine learning. You draw, and a neural network tries to guess what you’re drawing. Of course, it doesn’t always work. But the more you play with it, the more it will learn. It’s just one example of how you can use machine learning in fun ways. 
> 
> Built by Jonas Jongejan, Henry Rowley, Takashi Kawashima, Jongmin Kim, with friends at Google Creative Lab and Data Arts Team.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Google-powered AI can identify your terrible doodles"
And it’s getting better all the time

by Nick Statt
November 15, 2016

----------

